# pregnant rescue cat



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi All, I have been stalking for a week or so, so thought I should post. 
I rescued a cat from a house with about 20 + cats on the 11th Feb and was told that she was in season, but was a house cat. She had got out a few days ago, but only for a few minutes (do not know how true this is). She had a bad skin allergy and her tummy felt full of worms, so being the soppy person, felt very sorry for her. Brought her home, de-flead her and wormed her. Her coat has grown back really nice and I planned to take her to the vets for vaccinations and to be speyed once she was out of season. I have had the experience of a pregnant cat, and showing kennels, so have whelped puppies so if she was pregnant, I would care for her and her babies and find them homes. 
About 2 and a half weeks ago (5th feb), she was looking a little rounder as I followed her down the stairs. Over the weekend, this got more noticeable by the day. So I booked an appointment at the vets for her, explaining the situation. The first vet commented on the size of her mammary glands, but said she could not feel any kittens, but offered to do an ultrasound, which I agreed to as I have a castrated male cat and would need to know when to seperate them. 
She (the vet) came back out after a few mins and said they had not done the ultrasound as a more experienced vet had palpated her and had felt a lot of kittens, but would not say how many. They also thought she was about 3-4 weeks, in my calculations, I would have put her a week later then this, but they are the professionals. 
Today, I have set up a very large dog crate, with litter box, birthing box, food and water. She has been in it a couple of times and seems to like it, for about 5 minutes anyway! 
She is wolfing her food down-I am feeding her kitten pouches and she can eat upto 4 of these a day and still be asking for more but has stopped eating her biscuits until this morning. 
She is now taking herself off, for example I found her in a kitchen cupboard this afternoon and is sleeping loads. I have seen the kittens move inside her quite a lot today (but have not noticed this before). 
After all that rambling, I am just wondering how long you think she has left? I am not sure how to update pictures, but I am sure her stomach has dropped very slightly-might just be the weight of the kittens, as her milk has not come in yet. 
I will get her speyed as soon as she has weaned them and if I can not find suitable homes, then I will keep any of them until I do. 
Thank you in advance, 
Sarah


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sarah, you're very kind to rescue this little one! We can feel the kittens move the last two weeks...with no problem. And there are more subtle movements before that. I would look for other signs, such as wanting lots of attention, trying to get into cupboards, having a pinkish discharge or a mucous plug, and a noticeable growth of the nipples. A more certain way is a bit trickier. You would need to know her usual temperature, probably 101.5, give or take, and when there is a drop of a degree, she will probably give birth within 24 hours. 

Good luck, and keep us informed, OK? I'm glad you've joined us!


----------



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, thank you for your response. She is definately doing the trying to get in cupboards thing that you mention. The naked circles around her teats have not developed yet, but are there slightly. Having worked at the kennels, I have been present at whelpings, so know the process if she needs help. But I work, so not sure what everyone does who has expectant cats and work. 
Sarah


----------



## Penelope (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll put in my two cents since my pregnant rescue kitty just had her own kittens! She did get very needy about the last 2 weeks, and seemed very restless trying to search out a nesting spot. She tried to get in all the places I didn't want her to (i.e. under my dresser, etc) so I set her up a couple safe little boxes in quiet, dark places so she could take her pick. The only thing I noticed the last couple of days before she had her kittens was her nipples swelled up a little more than they already were, and her stomach got ROCK hard. Good luck! And you are doing such a great thing for that cat! Kittens are so much fun!


----------



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for your input, I put her in the large dog crate with a box, litter tray etc for the day today, as I am not wanting her to have kittens all over the house when I am out, but she now has the run of the house when I am at home. She had tipped over the box and was happily sitting in it. It was also chewed around the edges. I hope she doesn't keep me waiting too long!!!! I am checking for her to have milk every evening when she is calm. 
Sarah


----------



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, (me again)
Muffin is ripping up her cardboard box and keeps tipping it on it's side and pulling out the towels that I have put in there, I guess she doesnt like it how I hae arranged it for her. 
It feels like her back teats have got milk in, but not her front ones. But on the vets dates mean that she has got another 2 weeks to go. Should I take her back, or just play the wait and see game?
Thnaks, Sarah


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think she's adjusting her bed. She could be stressed instead, so watch for that also. Give her lots of loving attention when she is lying on the remains of the bed you made for her. Make sure she has an alternate bed in a cozy place if you're going to let her out when you leave. We don't want her stressed, but two weeks would be quite a while. How about a bathroom?


----------



## magicbb85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions, I have got a comfy pillow bed for her in the spare bedroom and she does go in the bathroom and sit in the bath, so I leave her there if she wants me to. I will keep an eye out for her being stresed, she seems to be quite a relaxed cat generally, apart from these last couple of days. I have got some feliway somewhere, so I will plug that in for her to. 
Sarah


----------

